# I've got wrigglers!!



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I was out of town for the weekend working and came home sunday to see that the oscars in the 1200 had spawned at some point over the weekend and decided to right in the middle of the tank! LOL They were having one heck of a time guarding the eggs, but had a few left... Last nite I decided to into the tank to pull the eggs. They had laid them on a 4' stone which meant I had to break it. I managed to get it broken using another stone. I used a bag to keep the eggs wet (this was something my Dad used to do with angelfish eggs)

24 Hours later I've got wrigglers! I had to hunt down methylne blue yesterday too... That was fun...

Just thought I'd share my excitement, there were rumors this male was infertile... It seems he's not!

Yay!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

:thumb: That's nice, got pictures of your tank?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah pics please!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll put my wife on it today.  I've got to head off to work and put my boy on the bus, it's his first day of kindergarten! Mama will have some free time this morning to take some pics for me...


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations!

Looking forwards to see your pics!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, here's the tank:









For those of you who do not know of this tank here is it's shape:









On the far left in the front corner there's a pair of bifasciatum that have spawned. All the way on the right I had male hogoboormorum (or however you spell it) spawn with a femal barred midas. The oscars spawned right in the middle of the left window about two and a half feet from the front. This all happened within the last seven days! LOL

Here's the pair of oscars:









And here's their fry in a ten gallon in the fish room:









For fun here's a midas I pulled out the other day :lol: ... 12"


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Great pics Fish Guy :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha! I'll pas it along to my wife! Thanks


----------



## Goontar (Jun 13, 2009)

So how much is admission to your house????


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol: buy me a ticket to! lol


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow dude, thanks for sharing the pictures. That's a nice tank.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet man  and nice to see burt is still with you it be nice to have an update video of that sweet tank


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got a new computer and am still figuring out the video bs with it, and with limited time it seems I'm never gonna get there LOL I'll get some video up soon enough. Since MFR closed I've deleted all the videos of the tank on you tube so I'll have to open another account and blah blah blah...

As for the oscar fry, I've removed the rock the eggs were laid on and did about a 10% water change last nite. THey'll get another 10% change tonite...

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Amazing pictures! 
keep updating us on the fry please ! :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

cool new pcs allways sick and its godo to hear youyr buys working again man glade its paned out for you and just let us know your new account name cant wait


----------



## LordDracula (Aug 4, 2010)

Not a cichlid but you have a great looking giant gourami.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

We actually have three giant gouramis here. Bert is about 26 inches, Gus is about 17" and "little bert" is about 8". All rescues.

The oscar fry are doing just fine, still wriggling but should be free swimming soon. What amazes me about oscar fry is how insanely fast they grow....


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

keep us updated and pics when you can i love oscars and just find every thign about them *******


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats the huge fish on the left?

can you post some close ups? looks amazing


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Yowza...congrats!!!!!!!!!! 



> Since MFR closed


What??????????      Where will all the monster fish go???? :?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The monster fish are still here and hopefully slowly getting rehomed...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The fry are starting to free swim!










The tank got a seasoned sponge filter today too. It also gets 10% water changes per day or so.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW...looking at those lil wrigglers, it's hard to believe they grow into 10" beasts in a year or so... 

Gotta looooooooove the O's!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

sweet man congrats now to start thinkin what to dowith the fry.. lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There's no question what to do with the fry. I've got a handful sold off to local stores already, I've got to turn six in for B.A.P. (Breeder award program), We're going to keep a couple forever... And since it seems as if it's been a breeder extravaganza here lately the tough decision was made to get one of these:


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

wow congratulations!

I think we are all excited for you!

You can now show us a diary of the Oscars growing up and that RTC if iÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m correct?

All i have is a bunch of giant danios which spawned a month or so ago and collected in my FX5.


----------



## mastermind929 (Jun 22, 2010)

whats the methylne blue for?


----------



## mastermind929 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have two oscars which I believe one is male and one female...well a few days ago they both decided to excavate a large area of gravel by sucking it up and spitting it out. Do you think this is any indication they they could be planning to spawn?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

mastermind929 said:


> I have two oscars which I believe one is male and one female...well a few days ago they both decided to excavate a large area of gravel by sucking it up and spitting it out. Do you think this is any indication they they could be planning to spawn?


Yes.

The methelyne blue is to prevent fungus from growing on the eggs...


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow man red tail cat fry your a beasttt lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sadly, the RTC did not make it... But the oscar fry are doing fine, and the parents have spawned again in the big tank... LOL










Here's a pic of the fry, about 1/3 of an inch long...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats :dancing:


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice fish. Love the tank setup also. Very cool looking. Congrats on the fry. By any chance you looking to get rid of 1 or 2 or 3 of them? Can fish be shipped? If so what are you looking to get for them?

I am a bit new to the hobby but have falling in love with it quick. I have 1 tiger oscar right now that my kids call patrick ( sponge Bob fans ). I would love to get a few buddys for him/her if I could.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

How big is your current oscar?

How big is your tank?

The set up is not your normal set up. It's a 14' 1200 gallon "L" shaped tank that I built myself.

Buddies for an oscar are better to be non oscars LOL Make sense?

Is your oscar alone?

If so how long has it been alone?

Just trying to help, I'm not into fish to make money or sell them, I'm into fish to furthur advance the hobby, and to learn a few things myself!


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

I currently have a 55 gallon tank and my oscar is about 4". It is with 5 convic's right now and all are living good together. B4 u say it I know the tank is small and I have been doing everything I can to keep it clean and health for them till I can get a bigger tank which I am working on.

I bought my oscar at the lfs and he was maybe about 2" or so.He is the big babyof the house right now along with the dog. I want to get the oscar a friend to swim with.

I am looking at gettng a 75 or bigger tank.. depending on the money as we all know..

I have to say I cantget rid of any of my con's as tey came from my dad and he is not around anymore. 4 ofthe 5 con's have paired up and 2 have laid eggs. theyare in their trial and error period cause ithas happened afew tims and still no fry.

So far no fighting and some flare up but nothing big.. more like a look at me type thing..

I hope I answer your questions.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

If you were to get a few Oscar buddies for your Oscar, the new tank would have to be at least a 180 or a 210, just because of the aggression involved i think


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

WoW .. Looks like I will have to hold off on getting buddies then. I get afford a tank that big.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Honestly, even a tank that sized doesn't always work. Also, introducing oscars to other oscars doesn't always work. I've got the pair in the big tank but there's also another little guy in there too, about 8". I just rescued to albino (probably lutino but if they're white or should I say not black I call em albino.. :roll: ) they're about 8" also but the risk of putting them in with the other oscars even in a 14' tank is great. They will focus on the new ones and harrass them... then all the other fish will join in... Incidently, the pair just spawned again two days ago. They just gave up on the eggs this morning... too many predators in the tank...


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Well thanks for the advise. I think I will leave my oscar as is and letthetank be happy like it is. All is going good and my con's have eggs right now. I am prying for some fry lets see what happens.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You won't have to pray too hard.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Yea I hear you there. I am looking for a tank now but I want something nice looking. The wife wants a salt water tank so it is a bit of a battle going on about getting a bigger tank right now.

I will keep everyone posted on the fryand s my oscar grows. Thanks for all your help and advise.


----------

